# Popcorn........bread machines......heat guns...so on.....



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I love hearing how people grab something that's stuck under the kitchen sink or in the back of the garage and work there magic on it like a mad scientist.

Im quite handy and have a few skills under my belt, but electronics I've never really had the need to learn, however one day I may decide to modify my bread maker.

I started roasting originally in a severin popcorn machine with no mods, I then bought a bread machine for a fiver off gumtree which I paired with my heat gun and camera tripod. When I moved house the bread machine was misplaced so the popper was fired back into action, however I wanted to roast more at once so I tried the Panasonic breadmaker we have in the kitchen. I opted for the pizza dough setting which worked great, but unfortunately after about ten minutes the overheating safety feature kicked in......I did read somewhere that some bread makers are a bit too smart. Anyway I managed yesterday to get hold of a Morphy Richards bread maker for £15.....bit of a gamble, but it worked and didn't cut out.....think I was roasting for about 15 mins. I didn't use the camera tripod to hold the heat gun I just held it by hand just above the bread basket. I was doing this in the garage so I just held my spare vacuum cleaner above the bread machine to catch the chaff.

I know little about roasting, but I can say it always surprised me how good the severin popper was in its standard form, managing to roast fairly even, however I will say that when I compared some Guatemalan beans I did in the bread machine to the popper they looked much more developed in size when done in the bread machine.

I was looking at all the different heat guns yesterday and most have a couple of fixed heat settings, but there was one that allowed you to control the heat and fan speed, but I suppose it all depends how much money you want to spend. For now I'm really happy with my simple set up.

Anyone else use the bread machine or considering doing so?

Also curious as to what specific mods people do on there customised poppers/bread machines and what these help achieve in case I do decide to dabble with the bread machine.


----------

